# How much should I charge for this pc repair job?



## shot040 (Dec 12, 2011)

Here is the e-mail I got from this guy who needs some computers repaired and a different OS installed. I'm not sure if this is legitimate but I am going to try anyways. I only need to know how much I should charge. Here is the message

Hello Alex,

I have 7 of my company's laptops (HP dv2500)for upgrading/reformatting, advice if both is part of your service line . All i need is you to remove Trojan virus that attacked all seven computers and re install avg free anti virus, And i want you to upgrade all computers from window vista Business to windows 7 professional. i have back up files for all computers,They have been attacked by various Trojan. Kindly advise the service charges for all the 7 laptop computers asap.

All computers are the same model,i want AVG home edition free anti virus,I will be providing windows 7 Professional Cd and License keys.


Looking forward to read from you.
Regards.

CEO
Brondcleantech O Computer Systems, Inc

:arrowr:this is also my first job so i'll probably be back for more support


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Looks like spam to me. Do a google search for the name.

BG


----------



## shot040 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yea google isn't producing any results so how much should I charge?


----------



## ickymay (Jan 6, 2010)

shot040 said:


> Here is the e-mail I got from this guy who needs some computers repaired and a different OS installed. I'm not sure if this is legitimate but I am going to try anyways. I only need to know how much I should charge. Here is the message
> 
> Hello Alex,
> 
> ...


Why would the CEO contact you "out of the blue" about a Tech dept job ??
run an ip trace on the email header ?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If he has the disks, wipe the HD and install Win 7, $100.00 each. You will need to find drivers. Just a guess

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Also AVG Home is not for business use. Home only

BG


----------



## BosonMichael (Nov 1, 2011)

shot040 said:


> Yea google isn't producing any results


This should be a warning sign to you, then. Plus, you've got no contact information from this guy other than his e-mail address. I don't do support for companies that don't really exist, if you know what I mean.

If you do decide to do support work for this guy, I'd make sure that you get the money - not just a check - up front. 

Looking at the driver list for the base HP dv2500, it looks like there are no drivers for Windows 7: link

Clicking other dv2500 models at random yields the same results.

A poorly worded e-mail with multiple grammar mistakes from a *computer company* (!) with no Internet presence... and add that to the AVG Free warning that BGeek mentioned, and you've got a bunch of red flags lining up. If I were in your shoes, I'd probably not respond to this "CEO".


----------



## niemiro (Feb 20, 2010)

BosonMichael said:


> This should be a warning sign to you, then. Plus, you've got no contact information from this guy other than his e-mail address. I don't do support for companies that don't really exist, if you know what I mean.
> 
> If you do decide to do support work for this guy, I'd make sure that you get the money - not just a check - up front.
> 
> ...


I completely agree.

But I see it as a phishing attack. How is he going to pay you this money? Isn't he just going to ask you for your bank details so he can do a direct transfer...at which point you have given away your bank details, and he can steal your money. If you want to help him, direct him to create an account on a forum like this one, and we can help him, if he is indeed legit and not a crook. I know this doesn't get you any money, but if I were you, I would stay away from this guy at lenght of a barge pole. I really, really do not trust him. Everything about him is wrong.

Richard


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Since this is your first job you are obviously just starting out. If you need the money then you really can't be picky about who your clients are.
He obviously has your email address and name (maybe not that hard to get?) but you do not need to give him any more information about yourself like banking details.
So I would go for it. If he is not legitimate then you have not lost anything. If he is legitimate then good for you, you have a client. If he does not pay then all you have lost is time. Just do not sell him any products or put in any hardware until you see cash.
In our company if someone that we do not know wants to repair that many PCs/laptops we tell them to bring them in to the shop (one at a time if they want) since we do not have the time to sit waiting for programs to install and drivers to download. We do other work while this is happening.
Once the final laptop is finished we require payment before we give him his last laptop. If he refuses we keep the laptop until he pays.


----------



## coyboss (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi there Shot,

I would suggest that you only do the work for hpjsm"company" if he will send e computers to your location with pre-paid return shipping.

As for what to charge, we typically charge $50 per hour for pc work.

I would only accept payment in the form of "Certified Bank Check" and only ship the machines back AFTER payment clears.

Coy


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if I ever do any work for anyone I insist on payment by cash transfer or cash I would not take a (UK spelling coming up)cheque.

I agree with BM though this looks so dodgy it makes your local back alley drug dealer look like a saint.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

You have to ask yourself, 'why would a computer systems company need you to fix their computers"? That would be like HP asking me to fix their computers. What type of computer systems company cannot fix their own computers???


----------



## jllove (Apr 25, 2012)

hey shot040
what ever became of the offer? I've been sending out resumes and received an e-mail exactly like the one you got. I guess its spam :-(


----------



## shot040 (Dec 12, 2011)

jllove said:


> hey shot040
> what ever became of the offer? I've been sending out resumes and received an e-mail exactly like the one you got. I guess its spam :-(


Hey, I got a check in the mail after I responded to him for almost $2000. It was a cashiers check so I called the bank it was issued from and they said they don't even do cashiers checks. So ya, definitely a scam.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I got an e-mail just like that a few months ago as well, turned out to be a scam.


----------



## tinyman2002 (Oct 28, 2012)

SCAM WARNING!!!!

Beware,Brothers and Sisters...this is a scam.

Just another twist on wire fraud. A PC repair business that cannot repair it's own PCs? Shipping 10 laptops to a complete stranger? "Shipping" Agent? Why not a company check? Good instincts on everyone's part.

No,my friends this is a big time scam. Report this email to your federal and state fraud departments IMMEDIATELY.

These scams reach out to people seeking honest work and turn their need into a vehicle for fraud.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

My company sells and fixes computers. A while back, I advertised a computer on Craigs List from our showroom. Someone responded and wanted to pay $250 more than the asking price of $800. He wanted to buy it for his 'Son" as a surprise (Red Flag 1). He also wanted me to ship this computer to another state (Red Flag 2). It took him 3 weeks but he sent me a cashier's check to MY NAME....not my company's name (Red Flag 3). He also wanted me to keep $50 of it for myself but refund him the $200 (Red Flag 4).

I tore up the check after the Red Flag. Way too many moving parts for a simple Craig's List ad. 

This sounds very similar to it. SCAM for sure.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

blackbeagle said:


> He also wanted me to keep $50 of it for myself but refund him the $200.


Right there is the gist of most scams -- playing on the desire for "easy money." If anyone sends you any type of check and asks you to wire them part of the money and keep the rest for yourself then you are being scammed. They know good and well that wires are fast and un-refundable, while it takes several days for a check to clear. When their check bounces, not only will you be out the money you wired the scammer, your bank will usually charge you a deposit item returned fee too.


----------



## blackbeagle (Aug 8, 2008)

It is still difficult to rip up a check for over $1000 made out to your name, but a bad check is a bad check.


----------

